# Check Engine Light Flickering



## wilsond3010 (Jan 9, 2017)

ok I know this one is weird. And without Check Engine Light staying on there is no code.

Girlfriend was driving 2016 Cruze LT Sedan and it seemed to loose power or throttle back. At first I thought it was a ice or slush but when I looked no stability lights on the dash.
But as I looked I saw the check engine flicker and then disappear and all was good again.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Flashing check engine light = misfire. If the misfire is random and doesn't last long, it may not set a code the first time. There are certain "tolerances" set in the computer for misfires. However, I would consider raising a concern with the dealer about it, as "acceptable" misfires should not be felt by the driver. Can your scanner read pending codes? I'd be willing to bet there's a pending misfire code in there. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

If the check engine light comes on, there is usually a stored or pending code in the memory. Check anyway.


----------



## StormShepherd (Jan 29, 2017)

Misfires and other power train codes are typically '2 instance lights', meaning the light won't turn on until it detects the same fault twice or a monitor fails twice. Once the light is set, 3 good runs of a monitor will turn the light off, and 40-some more will erase a code. Most monitors only run once per key cycle, even if they have multiple fail events during a trip. In the event of a misfire it will blink for every miss, and should set a P030X code, X stands for the number of the cylinder, or 0 if it pops multiple cylinder miss. Take it to the dealership, as this will be under Powertrain warranty, and the vehicle will have stored this event, and its data. Modern engines are very fine tuned, they don't miss for no reason.


----------

